# Earthquake again!!



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Just now-another earthquake felt in Guadalajara. Lasted about 15 seconds.
Not as bad or as long as the last one but still frayed the nerves as it was heavy.
Well, what is happening to the underground plates? Is it because it is the election season in North America and the rhetoric is way too extreme or is it the predictions of those who believe 2012 is Armageddon. In any case-----stop it already!!!


----------



## vitrsna (Sep 18, 2011)

i felt it in Colima too and looked it up at the usgs website but it is not recorded yet. I like to know if the temblor is a small close one or a big one from farther away. the usgs seismic activity website is really interesting...there are many earthquakes happening in the "ring of fire" now. today, there was a small one in baja, and also a couple of small ones in southern california and one in alaska. I expect pretty soon the usgs will have information on the one you just felt...like magnitude and where it was centered.


----------



## vitrsna (Sep 18, 2011)

it was a 4.6 in jalisco just south of autlan near la resolana in the mountains. very deep, 85 kms.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

vitrsna said:


> it was a 4.6 in jalisco just south of autlan near la resolana in the mountains. very deep, 85 kms.


We felt it here in Autlan. It was more severe than the one a few weeks ago. We also felt a small aftershock.


----------



## vitrsna (Sep 18, 2011)

i felt the aftershock too. it was about an hour after the first one, right? the usgs doesn't have the aftershock recorded.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

vitrsna said:


> i felt the aftershock too. it was about an hour after the first one, right? the usgs doesn't have the aftershock recorded.


Yes, it was about an hour later and real faint.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmm....I didn't even notice....


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The first one was 9km ne of Cihuatlan putting it very close to us in Melaque. Very strong and very loud - like a semi rolling by. The second not very loud but still a good shake. Second was further up in the mountains


----------

